# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Here's your War on Women:  Taliban straps explody vest on 8 yo girl

## Calypso Jones

Via BBC:A young Afghan girl has been detained wearing a suicide vest in southern Afghanistan, officials say.

She was held on Sunday night in Helmand province, as she tried to carry out an attack on border police, an interior ministry spokesman told the BBC.

The girl, reported to be as young as eight and thought to be the sister of a prominent Taliban commander, is said to be in a state of shock and confusion.

Police told the BBC she was encouraged to carry out the attack by her brother.
According to interior ministry spokesman Sediq Sediqi, one of the Afghan soldiers spotted the girl wearing a suicide jacket.

as a reference point for muslim supporters.  This is your common everyday run of the mill 8 year old afghan girl

About as evil as it gets.

----------


## St James

we need to find the world's largest quicksand pit and start filling it in a hurry with guess who?

----------


## thedarkdaimon

I feel so sorry for the Afghan people. First the Soviets, then the Taliban. These people can't catch a break. 

I worked next to an Afghan grocery store and used to chat with the owner. When he talked of the Taliban, he would shake from his hatred for them.

----------


## Calypso Jones

arab fashion designer utilizes verses of the Koran into her designs.  Death threats ensue.  Actually...that's rather cute.   it appears to be....reversible.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> we need to find the world's largest quicksand pit and start filling it in a hurry with guess who?


Chickenhawk guillotine fodder who got us into the unnecessary and unwinnable war in Afghanistan.

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> I feel so sorry for the Afghan people. First the Soviets, then the Taliban. These people can't catch a break. 
> 
> I worked next to an Afghan grocery store and used to chat with the owner. When he talked of the Taliban, he would shake from his hatred for them.


He deserved them.  What traitors finance foreigners coming here and owning small businesses that should be reserved for native-born Americans?  Deport them all, including our own Musliculties.

----------


## thedarkdaimon

> He deserved them.  What traitors finance foreigners coming here and owning small businesses that should be reserved for native-born Americans?  Deport them all, including our own Musliculties.


Umm... I hope my sarcasm detector is on the fritz right now and I'm just not getting it.

----------


## Perianne

> Actually...that's rather cute.   it appears to be....reversible.


I like it, too.  It would look good on me now that I have lost so much weight!

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> Umm... I hope my sarcasm detector is on the fritz right now and I'm just not getting it.


You're so brainwashed that you fall for this nonsense that we are a "Nation of Immigrants," so you don't see these storeowners as stealing opportunities.  Our transnationalist ruling class's government gives these mountain apes the money to buy small businesses.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Political accusations are like politicized nooze:  BOTH are PROPAGANDA.

Facts don't matter.  True outrages don't matter.

The narrative matters.

So, no, I'm not surprised that the Dumbocrat spin-doctors gin up a fantasized Republican "war on women" for not giving out free birth control; and yet have NOTHING to say about this.

They hate children anyway.  And Afghans have nothing relevant to do with their aim...which is to grab power and set up a socialist dictatorship in Amerika.

----------


## thedarkdaimon

> You're so brainwashed that you fall for this nonsense that we are a "Nation of Immigrants," so you don't see these storeowners as stealing opportunities.  Our transnationalist ruling class's government gives these mountain apes the money to buy small businesses.


I'm sorry, but am I tip-tapping on your bridge?

----------


## RMNIXON

> *I'm sorry, but am I tip-tapping on your bridge?*



Better not or you get another rant thrown in your face!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

thedarkdaimon (01-14-2014)

----------


## The Sage of Main Street

> Better not or you get another rant thrown in your face!


If they weren't born here, they have no right to live here.   Call that a rant to cover up the fact that you have no answer to what has always been the will of the majority.  The transnational enemies of democracy must be deported too.  Without those appeasers and collaborators, real Americans will be free to destroy the nation's foreign enemies.

----------

